# Worming with piperazine



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

the bottle calls for 1 oz. to 5 quarts water. this is supposed to worm 50 adult chickens. but can be used for rabbits.
with hold water for 1 night.
my rabbits only use 1/2 gallon of water all day. and I am only worming 7 rabbits, 
1/2 gallon of mix is for .....

I give up!!!! How much is each rabbit supposed to get?
Can I worm the pregnant ones? Or should I wait?
I would like to get this down so I can make a pint or so of water/wormer and just let the rabbit drink it. I may have to worm only single rabbits because of breeding sceduales.
any help appreciated.


----------



## Bernadette (Jan 17, 2004)

Do they _have_ worms? Or is this a routine, precautionary measure?

If they don't for sure have worms, I wouldn't bother. Of course, this opinion comes from cool and crisp Northern Ontario where worms seem to be much less of a problem than in the balmy, sunny south.


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

I appreciate your opinion, but I think it best to worm them. Best to make sure there is no worms then to wait till some one has them and performs poorly.
i know my dogs get worms and I worm them 2 times a year. Some of my rabbits are pastured near the dog pens.


----------



## Bernadette (Jan 17, 2004)

SquashNut said:


> Some of my rabbits are pastured near the dog pens.


Ahh, that makes all the difference. Good reason. (Mine are in hanging cages, pellets only.) Me - I just have a problem giving meds of any description without a really good reason - even to myself!

So, if the decision has already been made to use Piperazine, here's how I'd go about it.

OK, let me see... 1 oz to 5 gallons, 1/5 oz to a gallon, 1/10 oz to a half gallon. I'd mix the gallon. To figure out how much 1/5 of an oz is, I'd pour an ounce of water into an measuring cup, the using five other small containers the same, I'd divide it up, then measure with teaspoons or tablespoons to see what you've got. Sounds like a lot of trouble, but it works for me. You may have an easier way - like a small measuring cup that is marked in 1/5 ozs, or even a syringe.

Then, I'd take away the water the night before, and then in the morning fill all the waterers with the medicated water. Even though they normally only drink 1/2 gallon per day, when they are thirsty that morning you may well go through more than your normal 1/2 gallon. I'd leave the medicated water in until the next morning. I believe the idea is so that the medicated water is the only choice they have to drink for 24 hours - how I interpret it anyway.

Hope this helps.

And if I don't worm my rabbits, how do I know this? We used Piperazine for one of our pigs this summer. Ours, however was powder, so a whole different process to measure and mix! And it turned out worms weren't the pig's problem anyway - she had eaten 'a foreign object' that caused a blockage.

I hope this helps.


----------



## Beaniemom (May 25, 2007)

I used Wazine to worm mine, I just figured out what the dosage was for the 32 oz bottle and put it in there, I changed the bottle when it was empty the next day. I forgot the dosage, like an eight of a tsp maybe? I really should write it on the bottle so I don't have to look it up every time I use it!


----------



## white eagle (Feb 8, 2007)

We worm our rabbits with pyrantel pamoate even the pregnant ones.

We worm our rabbits 2 times a year

Good Luck with your rabbits


----------



## delirium (Jun 23, 2007)

1/5 ounce = 5.91ml You probably have a ml measuring syringe. (This isn't the place for a discussion of how crazy the English measuring system makes me.. but..anyhow 

If you don't have a syringe lying around.. 1/5 ounce is just slightly less than 1 measuring teaspoon. I would try to find a syringe though.

Also, piperazine is contraindicated during pregnancy, though it's more theoretical than actual contraindication as far as I can see.



> Contraindications: Piperazine can cause neurotoxic reactions resulting in convulsions in patients with severe renal disease and epilepsy and is therefore contraindicated in these conditions and in neurological disease in general.6 It can also cause a hepatitis-like syndrome and should be avoided in severe hepatic disease.9
> The manufacturers advise avoidance of piperazine in pregnancy, especially in the first trimester,6 although the risk appears to be theoretical rather than real. Piperazine is also excreted in only a small quantity in breast milk, although the manufacturers advise avoiding in lactation.


----------

